# Small farmers in trouble



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There are a couple of people who like to call me anti farmer. The truth is I hear from small farmers often. Not so much the big boys. You may notice over the years I have had some very upset with me. They hate corporations and don't want them in North Dakota. Yet if you check http://farm.ewg.org/ for their wives name, their sons name, their daughters name, you will find that many of the people against measure 5 are themselves incorporated. 
When we debate conservation the opposition to measure 5 tells us they are stewards of the land. While they talk out of one side of their mouth they are destroying some of the most unique wetlands in North Dakota. See the message below that I received today. If North Dakota is going to preserve some of God's original creation for our grandchildren to see it's time to wake up.



> Hi Mr. Plainsman, I'm sending you this PM to ask your help. I'm from Oakes and we have a dilemma happening down here. Are you aware of the State Water Commission approval for draining a large area in Sargent and Dickey counties? Sixty five square miles are proposed for drainage, with the goal to lower the water table about four feet. The target area is a closed basin that includes Kraft Slough and Lake Tayer along with several other low areas going toward Ludden. The water will be channeled to the James River at about 20 cubic feet per second. The basis for the drain is mis-represented and misconstrued. The engineering company hired says the basis is due to continuing high water and the impact to county and state roads, and also the DMVWRR (rail road)...and of course due to flooding on agriculture fields. The process to have this approved, pits the large corporate farmer against a smaller neighbor farm, with the large corporate farms having the most property, and hence the most votes. A landowner vote will be held in November, and it appears will be a close one. The process is antiquated at the least; some property owners are not even aware that there may be a new tax on their property if the drain is approved. Apparently, state law says that only the surface caretaker (leesee) needs to be notified. This issue has a short fuse, as construction of a lift station and the drainage expansions are supposed to take place next spring.
> 
> Please advise


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Doesnt surprise me youre not liked by small farmers...


Read it again.



> Not so much the big boys. You may notice over the years I have had some very upset with me.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> Hi Mr. Plainsman, I'm sending you this PM to ask your help.


Dear Ann Landers or even dear Dr. Phil or.......keep 'em coming Bruce, you're cracking me up.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like you can 'make' more ground. ...

A lot more information is needed before you pass judgment. ... Is this drainage a state of nd idea? Is it the 'big' farmer's idea? Are there necessary roads being damaged?

Is this slough deep enough to fish or is it a glorified duck pond? Winter kill every year? I doubt it is critical habitat for the kali condor....

If they are voting using the majority system based upon land ownership - then it's somewhat fair... if Billy bob owns 1800 acres and Bobby rae owns 18, then sorry bobby! Welcome to the democracy.

If the ground is critical wildlife habitat - the dnr should buy it. Look up Pheasants Forever - sw minnesota founded, and they bought a lot of dirt to preserve pheasant habitat in Minnesota - it's entirely open to the public so, it's pretty much crap hunting after weekend number 2 but whatever - I hunt private ground so...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know mu h about it yet walleye. I thought I would just share the message. The fellow said he would email me some documentation. I don't know of what, but I will share information as I get it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Dougie said:


> Doesnt surprise me youre not liked by small farmers...Americas farms 50 yrs ago were 90% family owned.
> 
> Now its 90% corporate owned, and we see the destruction coming on that end.
> 
> ...


Many farmers go to corporation farmers due to the tax breaks.

How are GMO's bad, as well and pesticides and Monsanto?


----------

